# Disney:OKW extension



## Serina (Feb 19, 2008)

We are trying to decide if we should take advantage of Disneys offer to buy an additional 15 year extension for our OKW points. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you need the extra 15 years? 

That is the first question.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 19, 2008)

My original thought was that it was a good deal as the initial price was about $2 per year extra.

But I am not too sure that it is a good deal as there are still 34 years to go until the original RTU expires and MOST owners will probably not  be interested in DVC that long.

You can always buy an OKW (with the 15 year extension) resale in 34 years.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 25, 2008)

if you are in your 20's or 30's - it might be.

but for those of us in 40's, 50's and 60's - no - we will either be dead - or in 80's, 90's, 100's in 2042 - much less 2057.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 25, 2008)

You should wait until you see resales on the market.  There will definitely be  a price difference between the RTUs of both end dates.  My guess is that the price difference will be FAR less than the amount you are being asked to pay.  I wouldn't do it until you know for sure whether or not it's a good value.


----------



## andrea t (Mar 12, 2008)

I took the extension because even though I'll probably too old or dead to use it, my son may have a family to enjoy it with.  All my Disney decisions are emotional decisions as opposed to rational thinking!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2008)

How much was the extension?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 12, 2008)

andrea t said:


> I took the extension because even though I'll probably too old or dead to use it, my son may have a family to enjoy it with.  All my Disney decisions are emotional decisions as opposed to rational thinking!



This is what I really love about Disney.   They are so great and getting people to willingly part with their money without thinking about it.  No wonder they are so good at timesharing.  It's the same skill.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 12, 2008)

andrea t said:


> I took the extension because even though I'll probably too old or dead to use it, my son may have a family to enjoy it with.  All my Disney decisions are emotional decisions as opposed to rational thinking!



Congrats....I don't think this is a mistake, I am just not convinced it would be the correct decision for me if I was a OKW owner. Either way, I own SSR now and am always happy to trade into OKW as it is a very nice resort.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 13, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How much was the extension?



Initially it was $15 per point, now its $25 per point


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 13, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Initially it was $15 per point, now its $25 per point



It barley made sense at $15pp and I would definitely pass at $25pp


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

It doesn't make sense at all since Disney is selling new OKW contracts for less than $15 a point than the cost was before the offer. So if they were selling OKW for $85 with the extension they are selling it for $95. Seems like an unfair attitude on their part. If they sold it to us for $5-$10 a point I might be interested but I am not willing to pay more than folks who walk in for my points. No new service has been offered but the ability to stay in the resort for more years. Who knows what the resort will look like in 2042. Maybe it will be ready to be torn down and lucky us will have the opportunity to use it for 15 more years. Like others have mentioned, if I was 20, and not 60, this might make sense; but when I was 20 nothing made sense.


----------

